# 18001 lead auditor course



## mohamed lashin (8 مارس 2009)

آسف مرة أخرى إخوانى على التأخير
ولكن يبدو أن هناك عطب ما وأرجو من أستاذنا غسان أن يصلحه
الملفات مرفوعة على اللينك التالى
http://www.4shared.com/file/91736969/b75ba3f3/DQSOHSAS_18001_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/91737331/71dc3d37/DQSOHSAS_I8001_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/91737409/5165f043/DQS_Checklist_OHSAS18001.html
وأكرر إعتذارى للجميع مرة أخرى وخاصة للأخ سيد

تمنياتى للجميع بالإستفادة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 مارس 2009)

مشكور م/محمد
ملفات ممتازة تعريفية بالاوساس وقائمة مراجعات جيدة
ولكن هل هي فعلا مؤهلة لكي تجعلني lead auditor
وهل هناك هذا المسمي في المواصفة البريطانية الاوساس 
ارجو ان يتسع صدر الجميع لمناقشة هذا الامر


----------



## mohamed lashin (8 مارس 2009)

عزيزى م/أحمد
هذه الدورة معتمدة من ال dqs الألمانية 
وهى مؤهلة للتسجيل فى منظمة ال irca العالمية بشرط تحقيق الشروط
و بالطبع يوجد هذا المسمى فى ohsas .
تحياتى


----------



## mohamed lashin (8 مارس 2009)

أين تقييم م/سيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Nass221 (9 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fraidi (11 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اعبدالقادر الرابطى (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخى على هدا المجهود الطيب والف شكر مع احترامى الشديد لك ونسئل الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي محمد على العروض


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 مارس 2009)

اخي الفاضل
شكرتك علي المشاركة من قبل وهنا اكررها مرة اخري
لكن الا تري ان الملفات المرفقة هي توعوية awareness
وبعيدة عن مادة المدقق


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> أين تقييم م/سيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

حاضرين خلينى انزل الملفات و اراد عليك


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (19 مارس 2009)

الجزء الثالث ارجو اعادة رفعه لعدم وجوده للاهميه


----------



## mohamed lashin (19 مارس 2009)

*إعادة رفع الجزء الثالث*

إعادة رفع الجزء الثالث
وردا على زميلى م/أحمد أبو جلال 
المادة فى صورة PPT وليست awareness
وفى إنتظار رأى م/ سيد
تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> إعادة رفع الجزء الثالث
> وردا على زميلى م/أحمد أبو جلال
> المادة فى صورة PPT وليست awareness
> وفى إنتظار رأى م/ سيد
> تحياتى


 

محمد باشا

عيونى لك طلما انت محتاج تعليقى(و لانى صريح دايما ولا اجامل - و البعض بيزعل منى)

انا لم استطع الا تنزيل الملف الاخير

الملف عبارة عن audit check list حتى انها لا تربو الى هذه المرحلة (ممكن نقول انها مذكرة لتلميذ بليد داخل امتحان

هناك checklist احسن من كده مع كل بند و تعطى درجات لمتدى مطابقة البند اثناء التدقيق

انا شخصيا لااستعمل checklist فى التدقيق الذى اجرية (انا فى ايدى الاستاندر نفسة و كراسة بدون فيها)

على العموم التدقيق و مهارة بتيجى بالخبرة و التكرار

معلش قلتلك انا صريح 

بالتوفيق

الباقى انشاء الله لما انزل الملفات اقدر اقولك


سلام


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 مارس 2009)

م/ سيد
تم اعادة رفع الملفات بواسطتي مرة اخري علي
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13427349/DQSOHSAS-I80012
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13427364/DQSOHSAS-180011
م/لاشين
انا معك ان الملفات (ppt ( power point presentation !!!!!!!!!!!!
اما كونها ليست awareness فانا لست معك 
والدليل حاول ان تعرف من خلال المادة صفات المدقق وخطوات التدقيق 
ولقد رفعتها مرة اخري
ولا ايه يا باشمهندس سيد


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> م/ سيد
> تم اعادة رفع الملفات بواسطتي مرة اخري علي
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/13427349/dqsohsas-i80012
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/13427364/dqsohsas-180011
> ...


 

اشكرك احمد على اعادة الرفع على الموقع المفضل لدى (اعتقد انك عارف لذلك وضعتهم هناك)

تكملة لصراحتى السابقة

من قال لكم ان المواد هذه لقرص المدقق الرئيسى غير صادق و هى لا تصلح للمدقق الداخلى (بمعنى انها ليس الا دورة توعية بالمواصفات القديمة (1999) 

معلش يا محمد (من واقع خبرتى و حضورى و اعطائى للدورة)


اشكركم


----------



## mohamed lashin (19 مارس 2009)

أنا أتفق تماما مع المهندس سيد فى رأيه وأشكره على صراحته
وأنا شخصيا أتبع نفس المدرسة التى تفضل عدم عمل قائمة أسئلة ثابتة
وأن المواصفة هى الأشمل والأفضل
ورأيى أن المراجع يجب أن تكون أسئلته تتناسب مع مجال عمل الشركة
وهذا لن يتوفر فى أى قائمة
أما بالنسبة للملفات
فأنا أرى أن مادتها جيدة مع الوضع فى الإعتبار أن التدريب العملى والشرح مع المدرب (خاصة أثناء تدريبك كمراجع أو مراجع عليه والمواقف التى يتعمد هو توضيحها فى التدريب )
يكون له دور أقوى من الاوراق والباقى يأتى مع الممارسة والخبرة
وأشكركم جميعا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مارس 2009)

أخوتي الأعزاء:
نعود إلى المبدأ الذي نؤكد عليه بشكل دائم أن الدورات لا تعطيك الخبرة ولكنها تضعك على الطريق الذي يمكنك من إكتساب الخبرة والمعرفة أي بعنى أدق الدورة ترسم لك الطريق ولكن لكل حسب قدراته وإجتهاده أن يحقق ما يريد فكثير من الناس إتبعو دورات عالية المستوى ولكن عند وضعهم في العمل يفشلون عند أول إختبار حقيقي وهنا نجد نوعين من الناس على خطأ:
1- الأول يحب الاكثار من الدورات دون العمل بها
2- من يعتقد أن الرات إضاعة للوقت والمهم و الخبرة العملية
ولكن الصحيح إتبع الدورات المناسبة لعملك ولما تصبو إليه تصبح في المقدمة


----------

